

The Dribbble Generation is Ruining My Web Design - headsclouds
http://blog.sprawsm.com/post/1478029969/the-dribbble-generation-is-ruining-my-web-design

======
jeffmiller
Great title, but the rant itself is fairly incoherent. What's the main beef?
That designers mimic Apple? Good shit always get copied and, on occasion,
improved upon. That's how it all evolves.

~~~
headsclouds
To quote myself from another thread:

My main concern is reducing interface design as a craft (I view it as an artsy
craft, not crafty art) to stitching together elements other people have
designed that have proven to work well and thus are popular. It is not what we
do and we are in trouble if people start perceiving it that way, and
unfortunately that is exactly the kind of behavior that is encouraged on
Dribble — show as much eye–candy as possible in a 400 × 300 rectangle so you
get to hang out with the popular kids. Sorry, but I won't have it.

------
jholster
"This unfortunate situation actually made good design a commodity --"

Ah, I love sarcasm.

~~~
headsclouds
It initially said “These assholes actually made good design a commodity”, but
that was too harsh.

